# Nitrate readings after 2 plus weeks



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Over 2 weeks ago, I set up a new 75 gallon drilled tank; this one with the refugium and skimmer underneath. Inhabitants are one Green spotted puffer and one yellow tail damsel. I want to next add 2 oscillarus clownfish. I have about 80 lbs of live rock. 

My nitrates are still at 0, happy to say:-D Can one feasibly "never" do a WC and only add for evaporated water if nitrates stay low? Just wondering, if I should do a partial WC in a month, even if nitrates are always at 0?

I now believe that those HOB filters and canisters are nitrate machines, and I'm so happy I spent the money to go with a drilled tank:-D

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I do a water change every 6 months, for Trace Elements. I Dose everything else the tank needs when it needs it.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> I do a water change every 6 months, for Trace Elements. I Dose everything else the tank needs when it needs it.


Cool beans! I'd love to do WC less often  Do you think if I add 2 clownfish my bioload on that tank is still good. I'm feeding every other day, just to keep things good. Technically, now with the refugium being 15 gallons, my tank is more like 90 gallons.

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your water changes will be based off your water quality, if it ain't broke, no need to fix it. You might want to dose Trace Elemnets once every 4-6 weeks if you stop doing regular water changes. You'll need to keep an eye on all your key elements though.
Adding the Clownfish will add some load, but not a huge load, your Macro Algae should be able to handle it well enough.


----------

